# Gliding Lizard Looks Like a Mini Dragon : Big Pic



## News Bot (Feb 17, 2010)

*Published On:* 17-Feb-10 06:50 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* 

Take a closer look at this gliding lizard, which is named after the mythical beast it resembles.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 17, 2010)

That is sooo cool, i want some so i can breed an army of them


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes i to would like a small army to fight off any warlocks in my area.


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 17, 2010)

dtulip they'd have to be mini warlocks! that is so cute. lets all move to asia and get some


----------



## pixie (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG.. Its Awesome


----------



## Robo1 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's awesome. It would be really neat to see a video of a male courting a female


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 17, 2010)

amy5189 said:


> dtulip they'd have to be mini warlocks! that is so cute. lets all move to asia and get some



yeah i know but i have to construct a flame thrower kit for my dragon army


----------



## amy5189 (Feb 17, 2010)

oooh flame thrower kit sounds heaps cool! lol. lucky little dragons


----------



## naledge (Feb 17, 2010)

According to wikipedia, that lizard is actually *Draco sumatranus* but the news article says it's *Draco beccarii* - I think the news site couldn't find a pic of Draco beccarii and just decided to put a photo of a 'common gliding lizard' there instead.

How lazy xD


----------



## Renagade (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a shame that there is such a massive trade in these little guys dried and framed. They aren't dying of old age and then block mounted are they.:|


----------



## naledge (Feb 17, 2010)

Renagade said:


> It's a shame that there is such a massive trade in these little guys dried and framed. They aren't dying of old age and then block mounted are they.:|



That's terrible. Although, if it died of natural causes I would love that on my wall.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 17, 2010)

i love nature, so many awesome little beasts!


----------



## jessb (Feb 17, 2010)

My Welsh husband would LOVE one of them!


----------

